# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hoge bloeddruk, hartruis,lage hartslag, onregelmatig hartritme.

## Othello

Beste mensen,

Hierbij wil ik jullie vragen om reactie. 

Sinds een jaar heb ik last van een hoge bloed-druk gemiddeld 160/110. Hierbij heb ik een gemiddelde hartslag van 50. 

Nu ben ik vorige week bij de cardioloog geweest. Hij constateerde een hartuis en afwijkend hartritme daarbij.

Wie heeft ervaring of mening over bovenstaande??

Momenteel voel ik me vreselijk vermoeid en is iedere inspanning teveel. 
Graag zou ik willen weten of dit ermee te maken zou kunnen hebben. Toen ik bij de cardioloog zat, ben ik dit helemaal vergeten te vragen....sja...je krijgt veel over je heen op zo'n moment. En omdat ervaringsverhalen wel prettig zijn, plaats ik hier deze post.

Volgende week moet ik terug naar het ziekenhuis voor een longfoto, fietstest, bloedonderzoek en ECG.

De week erna mag ik een heerlijk fijn, 24-uurs kastje om doen...... :Frown: 

Even ter weetje, ik ben 31 jaar oud en vrouw.


Ik hoor graag van jullie!!!
Groetjes.

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Vervelend al die problemen. Dat hart geruis waar je het over hebt komt vaak voor als een hartklep niet goed sluit. Dit kan door allerlei redenen komen, maar ook door langdurige hoge bloeddruk. En dit alles kan ook weer een afwijkend ritme geven.

Zelf ben ik op ongeveer jou leeftijd ook door heel de molen gehaald en is een slecht sluitende klep als enige probleem gezien. Volgens de cardioloog toen kon ik er gerust 80 tot 100 mee worden.

Wens jou heel veel sterkte met de komende onderzoeken! Laat weten wat hieruit gekomen is.

----------


## Othello

Beste Katje,

Heel erg bedankt voor je reactie. Ben blij voor jou dat het meeviel allemaal. Ik zal zeker laten weten wat hier uit zal komen. Vind het een geruststellende gedachte dat het mee kan vallen. 

Groetjes,

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Hoop het ook voor jou dat het mee zal vallen. Enne die moeheid die hoort er ook bij. Heel erg veel sterkte!

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Was nieuwsgierig hoe het nu met je is? Heb je de testen al gedaan en de uitslag gekregen?

----------

